# small boats big problems



## Insanity (May 23, 2015)

Man my boats getting smaller by the min. I built it to fish alone. But now my 16 year old daughter has decided she likes fishing from it. 
Thats a lot of gear lol. Rods being the number one problem. I bass fish mainly but if they don't cooperate I'll jump off on another species. Gills. Crappie and even catfish. 
When my daughter goes she wants to catfish mainly. But I don't like hitting the river channel in my small boat so I try and divert her attention to some other species as much as possible. 
See my current problem. I've took out all I could. If I leave one more at home that will be the one I need that day. Lol
Any body else's boat sinking by the min?


----------



## richg99 (May 23, 2015)

Ha Ha....I guess you have rod-itis. What could you need a half-dozen rods for that one or two wouldn't do by changing the terminal rigging?

I sometimes fish out of a kayak with, at the most, room for two rods. One casting rod (heavy butt; fast tip) and one 7 1/2 foot long spinning rod with 30 lb test braid. Might catch anything from a 26-inch long redfish (pulls harder than a muskie) to a five-inch hardhead catfish.

Can't imagine what I would do with more rods. Now, I am casting with one rod, and maybe trolling with the other as I drift. 

If you have a half-dozen rods all out at the same time to increase your bite chances....I don't know how anyone could help with that problem. You need all of those rods.

regards, richg99


----------



## Insanity (May 23, 2015)

Zebcos for float fishing two for me one for her. Those slip floats take a while to tie on. 
Two spinning reels one for each of us for weightless or jigs/ small baits. I do a lot of weightless live baits for pan fish. 
Two bait casters is a must have. One for cranks and one for plastics. Three is better so I can have one for pitching. 
And two junky bait casters for bottom fishing catfish when she comes with me. 

When I'm fishing along its much faster to change rods then baits. Most of the places I've been fishing drops from 2 to 15 ft pretty quick. And sense I can never seen to find the fish I fish it all. Lol
But I can get it down to four or five rods then. Which isn't a problem.


----------



## JMichael (May 23, 2015)

How deep are you fishing that you need the slip floats and what are you fishing for with them?


----------



## Insanity (May 23, 2015)

JMichael said:


> How deep are you fishing that you need the slip floats and what are you fishing for with them?



Mostly five ft or so. I just like the hook set on them better then a standard float. Plus you can reel up over sticks and stuff much better.


----------



## Insanity (May 23, 2015)

Found this. It would be cool just to grab some rods out of the boat all at once to go fish a pond up the road. Plus two of them would have a smaller foot print in the boat. 
It was just a pic on the net. I've never seen one like that for sale anywhere. Any one seen it?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 23, 2015)

If your 16yr old daughter wants to fish - get rid a few rods dummy! I think she ranks over some idea that you need a special rod for every situation

REALLY? [-X


And cat fish can be found in any eddy especially towards dusk - 

Try using live bluegills in the 5-8" for them - you will find the big daddys quickly


----------



## richg99 (May 23, 2015)

Rid holder. Neat. Looks like a rainy day project.


----------



## Insanity (May 23, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> If your 16yr old daughter wants to fish - get rid a few rods dummy! I think she ranks over some idea that you need a special rod for every situation
> 
> REALLY? [-X
> 
> ...



No no your supposed to say I need a bigger boat. So I can show the wife. Lol
We can live with the rods scattered about both of us kick our shoes off and kick back soon as we are on board anyway. Doesn't damage to tips stepping on then barefooted. 
You said Eddys like where the current breaks? Our channel cat females have just spawned. The blues might still be at it. .I can catch a lot of channels off the rock bluffs and rip rap when there spawning. But I no nothing about blues. Do they spawn in the same areas..I no a bluff we could hit tonight or tomorrow if you think the chances are good. I haven't been night fishing on the boat yet. 
But I no a bluff close to a dock in the otter bend of the river. Always thought it looked good. 
I'm talking about float fishing the edge. Is that still good at night assuming we can see the floats.


----------



## Johnny (May 24, 2015)

*YOU NEED A BIGGER BOAT*

Insanity, very funny that you should mention your daughter just now fishing with you @ 16.

Yesterday, the wife and I went to our favorite pier to fish for snapper and sheepshead
and this couple beside us had some small kids. Their daughter was about 4 I guess.
She had her OWN tackle box, her OWN Barbie Zebco outfit, her OWN Barbie chair and when
she fished, she kept screaming at her older brother (6 or so) to stay out of HER fishing area !!!!
I laughed the whole time they were there. It reminded me so much of MY daughter at that age.
sooooooo funny !!!!
I talked with the Dad a little bit and I mentioned just wait until you get a boat. LOL LOL he busted
out laughing, when he said, we "used" to have a nice boat until the "Fishing Princess" took it over........
I asked if I could take some photos and he declined - and I respected. . . . . but I have just witnessed
a future lady Record Holder in the makings in the fishing world !!!!

So, support her, giver her all your tackle and enjoy the father/daughter time as it will be gone so quickly.

Do you remember the story about the guy in a tent during a terrible sand storm.
and, the camel just wanted to get his nose in the tent just for a little while ??????? :LMFAO:


----------



## jasper60103 (May 24, 2015)

Insanity,
my Dad is from Tennessee and we love fishing the Tennessee river in Savannah.
Great for cat fishing, and just about everything else.
We often fish 2-3 days on the river and fill several coolers.
I can only add that a larger boat will get you and your daughter more
fishing opportunities. 
In any case, enjoy making memories.

-jasper


----------



## frydaddy (May 24, 2015)

I sensed that this thread was about wanting/needing a bigger boat. and everyone responded with why do you need all that stuff. i just want to throw out there that the more you keep her in the boat the more you keep her out of her friends cars. so i say what ever it takes to keep her going and instead of a new boat save your money for the wedding!!!! [-o< 

:lol: remember it really isn't about catching fish especially when she is with you.


----------



## WaterWaif (May 24, 2015)

Any boat can become a victim of too much gear.
Arguing with a female though can shrink a boat two feet per hour. :wink: 
A bigger boat might help but you might want to keep the old one a while to see how it works out.
After decades of using one it can be intimately familiar as to it's handling.
Rods can be worked out through some change if that's the only issue, but if a bigger boat has been a consideration over time, go for it.
Congrats on your fishing with your daughter.
Mine makes the bigger boat a pleasure if she is there to help launch and trailer it and her enjoying it makes it well worth while.
They are only young once!


----------



## moloch16 (May 24, 2015)

See if you have somewhere to install vertical rod holders. They are a more tangle free solution, you can quickly swap out rods, etc


----------



## Insanity (May 25, 2015)

Took her catfishing yesterday afternoon. The water was up and everything looked good. But no kitties. I even drove out of my way to get some large shiners. We fished from 2 to 20 ft at the mouth of a large creek. Couldn't find them anywhere. Guessing they spawned and went back out into the river.

She says we need a bigger boat to. She doesn't like the tipping back and forth as you move around. She hasn't found her sea legs yet. I've been wanting a 14 to 16ft in the widest i can find weld boat sense before I got this one. 
But the wife wanted a suv and you no how that's goes your going to loose every time. 
Thinking of selling mine. To buy a bigger boat and start over. Uping the value as I go till I'm setting in the boat I want. 
I've only got around 600 tied up in mine so I can turn a dime on it when it's rite.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 25, 2015)

Glad you got her out. YES - get a bigger boat but keep fishing with her!

Never fished your area so cannot give you specifics about Blue Cats. Channels will be in the shallows at dusk and into the night


By Eddy I mean an area of the river where the water flows backwards - 

If you look at the illustration you will see how the red arrow shows the river current flowing back and out towards the main channel - look for this condition as it provides an area where the big cats can get out of the current and ambush prey coming by


----------



## BassAddict (May 25, 2015)

Ahab is smrt, I like cheese........


----------



## bobberboy (May 25, 2015)

frydaddy said:


> I sensed that this thread was about wanting/needing a bigger boat. and everyone responded with why do you need all that stuff. i just want to throw out there that the more you keep her in the boat the more you keep her out of her friends cars. so i say what ever it takes to keep her going and instead of a new boat save your money for the wedding!!!! [-o<
> 
> :lol: remember it really isn't about catching fish especially when she is with you.



X2 This is really to the point. That's not to say you don't need a bigger boat. After all, your daughter's safety while on the water is paramount...


----------

